# turning radius of 1/2 tons, compare brands



## MOE

I'm looking at getting a mid to late ninetys half ton short box 4x4 for pulling my rayco 1665 tow behind stump grinder. I'm looking manuverability in tight areas,(like backyards). which of the the big three will turn the sharpest? Thanks


----------



## stumpjumper83

Had a '86 Jeep Cherokee Cheif - thats the two door one. it was lifted and had a v-8 in it. That truck would turn. I dunno if it was the short wheelbase, or a longer steering range of motion, or both. But I do know that my 05' f-150 is a land yaht compared to the jeep. Now in fareness the ford is an extended cab w/ a 6' box, so its prolly twice as long as the jeep. Myself, I'd look at pulling it with a cherokee or a blazer maybe. I know when I was testing out all the trucks before I bought my ford, the chevy's did turn nice, and they are powerfull, but they had enough other things that I didn't like that made me get a ford.


----------



## Freakingstang

I used to build the 1665's and 1672's at Rayco MFG in Wooster Ohio.

That is quite a bit of weight to pull around alot with a half ton. If I remember correctly, they recommended at least a 3/4 ton. I find that the chevy's turn tighter than the fords in the 90's models, but not familar with the dodges of that era.


----------



## dhoganjr

*Turning radius*

If you could find an '02 Dodge Ram 1500 in your price range, they have a very tight turning radius. I build the Dodge Rams at Fenton, Mo (near St. Louis). 

The '02 model is when they changed over from the older body style and went to independent front suspension. I ordered my '02 4X4 with a 360 and 3.92 gears with anti-spin, it was a short bed with regular cab. With the anti-spin you could get through places that would normally require 4X4 without using it. I had to be carefull at times because if you were turning around in a circle it would turn into the trailer before you knew it. 

I believe the recommended towing capacity was around 8600lbs. I was pulling a 16ft trailer with 3 round bales of hay and my uncle had the same on his '98 chevy 3/4 ton and his truck was really squatting in the rear end. My 1/2 ton was sitting just past level. 

Good luck with whatever you choose. I would go to several used car lots and test drive some of the trucks you think might work. On the test drive go find a gravel parking lot, stop and cut the wheel all the way to the right or left, slowly accelerate just enough to turn in a complete circle. Do that with all of your choices till you find the one you think will work the best on the job.

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## rb_in_va

If I want to make a u-turn in my 95 Supercab LB it takes an act of Congress. Still love the truck though! And it's made me a better driver. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rb_in_va

MOE said:


> I'm looking at getting a mid to late ninetys half ton short box 4x4 for pulling my rayco 1665 tow behind stump grinder. I'm looking manuverability in tight areas,(like backyards). which of the the big three will turn the sharpest? Thanks



What did you find?opcorn:


----------



## omegajim

dhoganjr


> If you could find an '02 Dodge Ram 1500 in your price range, they have a very tight turning radius. I build the Dodge Rams at Fenton, Mo (near St. Louis).



off the topic, are most Dodge trucks built there? I heard they have a plant in Mexico, too. 

Limited slip is a necessity on a two wheel drive truck, especially if you're foolish enough to drive one in Wisconsin


----------



## dhoganjr

> off the topic, are most Dodge trucks built there? I heard they have a plant in Mexico, too.



We actually have 3 truck plants; Dodge City, Mi, St. Louis North, Mo and Saltillo in Mexico. Dodge City builds Ram 1500's and Dakota's. St. Louis builds Ram 1500's in all configurations except mega cab, and 2500 quad cabs in gas and diesel. Unfortunately all mega cabs and 3500's are built in Mexico as of right now.

I had my '02 1500 built at St. Louis. My current '04.5 3500 was built in Mexico. Between the two, I had no and have had no problems(knock on wood):bang: . Quality was pretty consistent with them both. Believe me, I searched them over looking for things.

Dodge City actually puts out more trucks, they are more automated and is a newer plant, but I think they mostly build Dakota's. Not sure on their numbers but they have 3 shifts. St.Louis builds around 800 a day on 10hr shifts and around 600 a day on 8 hr shifts, 2 shifts. And Mexico, I think, builds around 400 a day, 1 shift. Not for sure on their numbers, rough estimate.



> Limited slip is a necessity on a two wheel drive truck, especially if you're foolish enough to drive one in Wisconsin



I ordered both trucks with anti-spin, would not buy one without now. It is really necessary on the diesel, it has so much torque it would constantly be spinning one wheel in gravel, grass, or mud without it.


----------



## Haywire Haywood

A guy at work has a Ford with 4 wheel steering, now that one will turn a circle. I believe it's an 02 or 03. They stopped offering that as an option I understand. I think they said it was an expensive option and folk were scared of it from a maintenance standpoint.

Ian


----------



## LawnSmith

if your dead set on a 1/2 ton chassis and a short wheelbase, i would have to suggest a 92+ Blazer/Tahoe 2 door(fullsize). same exact chassis setup as a 1/2 ton shortbed/regular cab but can still seat 5 men comfortably and have room to throw gear in the back to keep out of the weather. 

ive owned a '92 Blazer Sport since new and its got over 200k on now. the last 7 years its been a snowplow truck in the winter and a daily driver. they are absolute beasts and were even available with a 5 speed and the 6.5 turbo diesel. ya dont find that in a 1/2 ton pickup!


----------



## lawson's tree s

i pull my rayco 1665 with a 84 chevy 4x4 i have put it in some tight spots. sometimes i might have to pull up a time or to. sometimes ill push it around the yard with the loader. if you want something to turn sharp etc id get a jeep or a small blazer.


----------

